

Why doesn’t this exist yet: Syntax-aware merge - lrm242
http://blog.locut.us/2011/02/06/why-doesnt-this-exist-yet-syntax-aware-merge/

======
signa11
imho, one non-trivial issue that i can see with the whole thing has to
preserve the formatting of the code while converting it back from an AST. for
languages like google's go or python where indentation is kind of mandated it
might be easier...

